# The boys are home



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

And settled down in their crates right next to me. Sherman ate like crazy, peed like crazy and settled right down in his crate. Chumley has been another story. Screaming, crying and just not settling much. Finally, he calmed down and they are both resting in their crates at my feet.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad they are home but I hate that Chumley was so upset. Do you think he was frightened or in pain or both? Poor little guy!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Such a relief to get them home, isn't it ?

Chumley's been through a lot. He'll start to feel safe and secure over time and will soon be a different dog ( as I'm sure you know).


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that it was just Chumley being Chumley. He is the noisiest dog I've ever had. He doesn't bark much but he 'talks' a lot, howls and cries all the time.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awwwwwwwwww poor guys baby has been sleeping in her bed since we got home growling at any pets that enter the room lol she got ground beef for dinner and gets her pain meds tmw morning for 3 days


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad the boys are home safe and sound. You are such a good mommy svdreamer.


----------

